# It's a start



## Noyer (Nov 26, 2014)

Just the beginning, now looking for a grinder.


----------



## Noyer (Nov 26, 2014)

Tamper and knock out box taken care of for christmas but need to order some scales.


----------



## Noyer (Nov 26, 2014)




----------

